# Solved: getting gmail on windows live mail



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I have searched out ways to get Windows Live Mail to accept my Gmail address but it keeps being rejected. I have gone to the Gmail tools and made sure to click on the IMAP setting, I have the correct password, to no avail.

Configuration:
Account: Gmail (barjo4.jo)
Server: imap.gmail.com
User name: barjo4.jo
Protocol: IMAP
Port: 993
Secure(SSL): 1
Code: 800cccd1


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what happens - do you get error messages ?

Log into the webmail service and goto settings - pop/forwarding section
make sure imap is enabled 

then in WLM 
you should just add your email address and password 

However, 
if you have 2 step verification in - it will not work - you need to get an APP password 
do you have 2 step verification enabled


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

WEBALERT https://accounts.google.com/Continu...p05Cb5CAv-bnC33VYneRYavJudAFM5FbZILIdOCDET0Q] Web login required.

Configuration:
Account: Gmail (barjo4.jo)
Server: imap.gmail.com
*<removed by moderator etaf>*
Protocol: IMAP
Port: 993
Secure(SSL): 1
Code: 800cccd1


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

rermoved you user id


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I redid it and put back user id and still has errors. It might not be worth the hassle


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

sorry, I removed your user id from the POST so you did not have SPAM email etc

did you have 2 step verification on


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I removed the 2 step verification.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so does it connect now ?


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

no it does not


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you getting the same error

do you have another PC you can try to log into the web service to make sure 2 step is off


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I checked and the 2 step verification has been disabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i would now change the password on the account to something new

make sure you can log in ok from a webpage and then try WLM again


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I tried it and same problem occurs. This is way too much trouble. I will have to ask a local tech to assist me. Thanks for your help


----------



## barjo4 (Jan 10, 2007)

I fixed it! I did some more digging and I was directed to change a Google setting - enable a lesser security option - and then I was able to open Gmail on Windows Live mail.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Glad you got it sorted.
:up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

